

Plex client for the Raspberry Pi - awold
http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/15/plex-client-project-for-raspberry-pi-gets-a-fresh-update-and-its/

======
misnome
Hmm, so after trying this I'm not exactly impressed. The menu visibly lags and
it just sits and... well, either does nothing or the screen goes blank when I
try to play a relatively simple video. This is with a preexisting plex setup
that works fine.

I'm running on an original B, but the site mentions nothing about the split -
so maybe it only works on the 512mb models (I really wish they had changed the
name, though the site says "A Raspberry Pi mini-computer" is required, and I
doubt it works on the A, so they don't seem to be explicit any way).

~~~
dalehamel
This is still in Alpha, we are working on making the experience smoother.

Make sure you are running 0.1.27

As for the black screen, currently a known issue that seems to occur before
caching is done.

------
misnome
Certainly interested in trying this, but FFS - give us an obvious image
download link (there is one, but buried behind layers of "Buy this!" and "Run
this script!").

I appreciate the (presumable) desire to make it easy for people to burn the
image onto an SD card, but when I see this:

> Please re-run this script with root privileges, i.e. 'sudo ./getrasplex.py'

without any kind of explanation, or justification, just a "do this!"
instruction, the answer is "NO".

~~~
dalehamel
In response to your comments, I have updated the download page, and will
change the installer.

<http://rasplex.com/get-started/download.html>

------
saltedlolly
Obviously it is early days for the project. It is currently very laggy and
playing even SD videos is temperamental, but the project has huge potential
and I'm sure with this much interest things will improve quickly. I look
forward to seeing how things progress. The team has my support. Thanks for
doing this!

~~~
dalehamel
SD videos should be fine after caching is complete. See FAQ

I have a better solution for caching being cooked up but it's at least a few
weeks away.

------
jwilker2
Thanks for putting this together. Running TVMOBILI on the rev. 2 pi after some
head scratching not free and by no means perfect. I'm very interested in this
project and will be watching carefully. I'm thinking to pair this with an SSD,
clearly that would soak up much of the 'lag'.

------
meltsys
Many Thanks for your good job. Still following you ! Please be fair to the
Alpha version ! I use it every day in the bedroom. Quiet slow but working like
a charme. Let's Plex :D

------
dalehamel
I'm happy that people like misnome are posting their opinions - criticism is
good and productive. I'm happy to make changes, but can't do it if no one
complains ;)

------
theactivemind
This is fantastic exposure. I am so excited to see this reach its first Final
release. Please keep up the great work.

------
dalehamel
This is the RasPlex project, at <http://rasplex.com/>

~~~
AntiJohnny
Thanks for putting this together. The timing couldn't be better. Broke my
ankle and this gives me something else to do while I'm laid up.

------
Hilyin
Nice.

